# wasserkühlung



## Milchmann (12. Februar 2003)

Kann man einen Athlon 2600+ effektiv mit einer Wasserkühlung betreiben?

Weil ich mein das ich in der PcGamesHardware gelesen habe das dies nu bis zu einem Athlon 1400 ginge.


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. Februar 2003)

*Meinst du bezogen auf die Leistung*

oder bezogen auf die Technik ?

Also ob es geht oder ob es rein
physikalisch nicht möglich ist ?

http://www.aqua-computer.de

Jona


----------



## Milchmann (12. Februar 2003)

*Wasserkühlung NO.2*

Auf die Leistung.
Also ob die Wasserkühlung zu schwach für einen Athlon 2600+ ist oder vielleicht sogar effektiver als ein Luftkühler


----------



## Paule (12. Februar 2003)

soll das ein Scherz sein ?
also meines erachtens sind wasserkühlungen den luftkühlungen in der kühlleistung und in der lautstärke überlegen...
einen xp2600 kühlt eine wakü locker ne ordentliche lukü kühlt ihn aber auch ausreichend 

GRüße
Paule


----------



## Grimreaper (12. Februar 2003)

Machs doch wie Intel mit Stickstoff, damit kommst du recht locker auf 4 GHz 

Ne aber mal im ernst: Wasserkühlung ist effektiver und leiser als ne Luftkühlung, kost aber mehr, außerdem hast du das Risiko, dass dein PC im A**** ist wenn ein Schlauch kaputt geht oder ähnliches.

Das in der PC-Games musst du irgendwie falsch verstanden haben. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so'n Fehler machen... Fürn 1400 Athlon reicht wär Wasserkühlung überdimensioniert (außer man achtet sehr auf die Lautstärke).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (12. Februar 2003)

Abgesehen von dem noch relativ hohen Preis und dem Risikofaktor Wasser kann man von einer Wasserkühlung nicht abraten, da die geringe Lautstärke und Kühlleistung einfach für sich spricht.


----------



## Milchmann (13. Februar 2003)

Gibt es auch wasserkühlkörper für Raedon Karten


----------



## Paule (13. Februar 2003)

ja klar gibt es das ! du musst halt nur gucken ,dass der kühlkörper auch auf deine karte passt ,das steht dann meistens bei den angeboten für welche grafikkarten die kühler geeignet sind

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Milchmann (13. Februar 2003)

Hab mir jetzt ne Wasserkühlung angeschaft, ist super!!!!
Für den letzten schliff würd ich noch gern einen blauen Wasserzusatz kaufen, der bei UV-Licht blau in der wasserkühlung leuchtet.
Sowas hab ich auch irgendwo im Netz gesehen nur weiß ich net mehr wo.
Hab bis jetzt nur Orange und Grün gefunden.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Paule (13. Februar 2003)

guck dich einfach ein wenig auf den ganzen moddingseiten um , die haben meistens links , mit denen du dann zu andren seiten kommst und so weiter , und auch zu shops , und dann musst du halt noch ein wenig suchen , du wirst da bestimmt was finden denke ich 
so ausm kopf fällt mir da keine seite ein ,wo es sowas gibt , sorry

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Milchmann (14. Februar 2003)

Danke.
Habs auch gefunden.
Für alle die schon mal sowas gesucht haben, aber nicht fündig geworden sind hier:
http://www.cosh-computersysteme.de/(modding->UV-wasserzusätze->
UltraGlow ocean-blue)


----------



## Paule (19. Februar 2003)

ist zwar ein bisschen spät die frage , und sie wühlt nen alten thread wieder hoch , aber so muss ich wenigstens keinen neuen aufmachen...
milchmann , es wär sehr nett , wenn du mir mal sagen könntest , wie teuer deine wakü war , wo du sie gekauft hast und , wie gut sie kühlt ,da ich mit dem gedanken spiele mir auch so eine zu holen , da ich meinen cpu-kühler für meinen xp2400@xp2700nicht unbeding tals "leise" bezeichnen kann *g* 
danke schonmal
Grüße
Paule


----------



## Milchmann (27. Februar 2003)

150€
Mc-Computer


----------



## Paule (27. Februar 2003)

oh , dankeschön


----------



## Milchmann (28. Februar 2003)

*WK*

http://www.mc-marketing.com
Leider kann ich dir keine Tests geben, da ich sie schon verkauf habe und gegen eine Wasserkühlung von Innovatec austauschen will.
Jedoch war die andere sehr gut.


----------

